
Please don't share my email with Amazon without my express consent - krishy
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/379804/please-dont-share-my-e-mail-with-amazon-without-my-express-consent
======
Meph504
In regards to GPDR, it seems unreasonable that a company should have to
attempt to determine which country or region applicable laws would apply to a
instance and interaction of its users.

I wonder the legality of saying somewhere in the terms and services if you
have a statement like "by using an account, you agree that you are in the US,
and all interactions with this site will be governed by the applicable laws of
this country" (forgive my primitive legalese.)

because at the moment having EUs compliance to work with is once thing, but
say in 10 years when every other country (or collective) starts to pass their
own, it will be a nightmare to navigate.

It seems to have the potential, of how insurance companies in the US have to
have large compliance departments whose sole purpose is to try to insure the
company is in compliance with every market they are doing business in.

------
cbluth
I cant count how many times i've been CC'd on a chain i wish that nobody could
see my email address.

related: [https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/322152/more-
than-15...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/322152/more-
than-15k-bottles-of-viagra-from-kenya-asking-110-people-for-money-seriou)

------
PullJosh
Legitimate question: Don't you have to give Amazon your email address to get
an account and use the gift card anyway?

~~~
stephencanon
An email address. Not necessarily the one you use with stackoverflow or any
other site.

~~~
hari_seldon_
But stackoverflow asked users to provide an email address for the gift card as
part of the survey.

Speaking from my past experience when running surveys like this at a startup,
you are given the option to get a claim code to send to your customers, or to
provide their emails for a one-off direct gift card message. The latter was
safer because there is no handling of sensitive financial info (a live gift
card code is effectively cash).

